# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  Du lịch Sapa: Nhà hàng Khám phá Việt

## hangnt

Nhà hàng Khám Phá Việt - du lịch sapa
_(Nơi thưởng thức hương vị Sapa)_

_Địa chỉ: 015 Đường Thạch Sơn, Thị trấn Sa pa, Tỉnh Lào Cai
Điện thoại: 020 3872 606 /Fax 020 3872136  Di động: 0984 35 35 77
Email: info@vietdiscovery.com
Website: nhahangsapa.com_

Sapa được thiên nhiên ban tăng cảnh quan sinh thái tuyệt đẹp và khí hậu mát mẻ trong lành. Con người Sapa vốn than thiện, chất phác, mỗi tộc người có một bản sắc văn hoá riêng biệt, độc đáo, quanh bản của họ những ruộng bậc thang uốn lượn theo triền núi tạo nên vẻ đẹp kỳ thú, hấp dẫn. Đến với Sapa chúng ta còn có một mảng khá đặc biệt để tìm hiểu và khám phá đó chính là văn hoá ẩm thực Sa pa.


Khung cảnh nhà hàng Khám Phá Việt


Các món ăn mang phong vị vùng cao tại nhà hàng Khám Phá Việt


Sân khấu giao lưu biểu diễn văn nghệ dân tộc của nhà hàng
Nhà hàng Khám Phá Việt hay còn gọi là thắng cố A Quỳnh từ lâu đã trở thành một thương hiệu nổi tiếng tại thị trấn Sapa.

Nằm ở trung tâm thị trấn với không gian rộng, ấm cúng với kiến trúc độc đáo mang đậm bản sắc vùng cao. Nhà hàng Khám Phá Việt còn là nơi hội tụ các món ăn dân tộc nổi tiếng như Thắng cố, lẩu Cá hồi, Cá tầm, Gà đồi, Lợn bản, Cơm lam, Thịt hun khói. Được chế biến một cách tinh tế với nhiều gia vị thật lạ thật độc đáo chỉ có ở vùng cao. Đặc biệt vào các tối thứ 6 và thứ 7 hàng tuần du khách còn được thưởng thức chương trình văn nghệ dân tộc đặc sắc do nhà hàng tổ chức.

Trong tiết trời se lạnh của Sapa Du khách được ngồi trong một không gian với kiến trúc mộc mạc, dân dã, bên chảo thắng cố thơm nồng, vừa nhâm nhi ly rượu táo, ngô đậm đà với hương vị đặc trưng vừa thả hồn theo các điệu múa theo tiêng khèn, tiếng sáo tiếng khèn trầm bổng mà sâu lắng của các tràng trai cô gái người Mông, Người Dao đỏ trình diễn diễn bạn sẽ cảm nhận sâu sắc hơn hương vị ẩm thực của vùng cao 

Chúng tôi sẵn sàng thay đổi thực đơn để phù hợp với khẩu vị và sở thích của quý khách hơn.Mọi chi tiết và liên hệ đặt bàn quý khách có thể gọi cho quản lý nhà hàng Khám Phá Việt,Mrs Tuyến.

Mobile: 0984.35.35.77


Hiện nay chúng tôi có 2 cơ sở phục vụ nhu cầu ăn uống của quý khách:

Cơ sở 1: Nhà hàng Khám Phá Việt (Thắng cố A Quỳnh).
Địa chỉ 015 đường Thạch Sơn-Thị trấn Sapa. Tel: 0203.872606

Cơ sở 2: Nhà hàng Khám Phá Việt nằm trong khu ẩm thực Sapa
Mọi thông tin chi tiết Quý khách liên hệ Nhà Hàng Khám Phá Việt
. Điện thoại: 020 3872606 /Fax 020 3872136 Hotline: 0984 35 35 77
. Email: info@vietdiscovery.com  Website: nhahangsapa.com




(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Sapa (3 ngày 4 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Sapa (3 ngay 4 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sapa* - *tour du lich Sapa*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sapa click vào *du lịch Sapa* - *du lich Sapa*

----------


## hoahongxanh

Nhà Hàng này có vẻ được đấy. có dịp lên Sapa sẽ ghé qua nhà Hàng này..

----------

